# v power diesel for extending the DPF ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not bothered about the debatable increase in MPG,but i am very interested in helping the DPF as much as possible.i have seen the debates about the increase in mpg or is it a placebo,but does the Vpower extend the life of the DPF ? i have read about the fuel additives but i think its just snake oil myself.

so,yeah or nay ? is it the worth the extra outlay?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well i get more MPG, and less visible black fumes out the back mate so i could only assume in a DPF'ed car you would get a regen less often extending the life. i have heard this before with using v-power though and it did make the car regen less often.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it will Silverback to be honest, V power diesel is different to normal diesel, just extra cetane.

I have been told with DPF Filters, the car has to run on a long stretch, 60 to 70 mph for a few miles with the revs right up, so drop the gear down, so it cleans the DPF filter, but 100% certain if this is a fact.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> I don't think it will Silverback to be honest, V power diesel is different to normal diesel, just extra cetane.
> 
> I have been told with DPF Filters, the car has to run on a long stretch, 60 to 70 mph for a few miles with the revs right up, so drop the gear down, so it cleans the DPF filter, but 100% certain if this is a fact.


it is different but i have found less smoke out my non dpf'ed car so i could only assume...

a lot of the newer dpf's (well on the d3/4/5 in the volvos which i know) i got speaking with a tech i know and he told me they operate at a lower range now so the newer ones will not need to go for long stretches so much.

the speed is not the essential element with DPF regen it is more the revs.

oh and well said Roy....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I fill mine up with Vpower for this very reason, also the car runs a lot smoother and seems more responsive.

Give it a good blast once a month and you should be okay.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought I was right, it's the revs, just keep them up for a few miles, 3 miles will do :thumb: steady speed no footdowns, just knock your gear down so it rev's high.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> I fill mine up with Vpower for this very reason, also the car runs a lot smoother and seems more responsive.
> 
> Give it a good blast once a month and you should be okay.


Hit and miss DMH, I;ve tried v power diesel, takes number attempts for the ecu to pickup, must admit the car does run smoother, but the cost is high on fuel now.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Hit and miss DMH, I;ve tried v power diesel, takes number attempts for the ecu to pickup, must admit the car does run smoother, but the cost is high on fuel now.


well going from my records i put about 2.50 -3.50 money wise in, but get 2 mpg ish extra from every tank, regular fuelsave from shell about 408-412 till the light three clicks full, v -power only two clicks full probably naff all really but get about 420-440 before the light...

it is not an exact science as i have come across divs with no difference what so ever and you require at east two tanks really to get a full idea.

my 2.0D has always been sensitive to fuel noticeably so, supermarket div runs like a right bag of spanners, i loose 3-4 mpg, more smoke and is nosier....so it clearly could be making a difference.

i know some 2.0D's getting low to mid 40's on supermarket junk, mine is mid to high 50's consistently...

i think it really depends on the engine...


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

V-Power since '09-'10 is great - it is not just regular diesel with additives, it is in large part (if not all) gas to liquid diesel, extremely clean.

I'm using it in my A1 1.6 TDI DPF and getting >6% better MPG - which offsets additional cost - regen kicks far less frequently, engine works noticeably better (more power/throttle response).

It's not a placebo effect as before trying it I had no expectations - used it in '06 with very little effect in 1.9 TDI.
Also 2 months ago I had to put 8l regular shell diesel - there was instant difference, on first cold start engine dropped to 600 rpm and was very choppy first 50 miles, until ECU adjusted and started injecting more fuel, even with it is was much worse. 
Took 2 tanks of V-Power till all went normal.

To summarise - I will not tank anything else - no point, MPG increase offsets costs and I have piece of mind of having no crap in new engine/dpf/injectors.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hit and miss DMH, I;ve tried v power diesel, takes number attempts for the ecu to pickup, must admit the car does run smoother, but the cost is high on fuel now.


Mines only been filled with Vpower for the last 4 months so there's no delay for me.

Vpower has dropped around 10p per litre round here which is surprising.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Personally I find a good thrashing sorts the motor out good, from time to time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just get it removed or drilled


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Just get it removed or drilled


or better start without one  :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grinder, tig welder, pipe and remap job done.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> or better start without one  :lol:


Like me 



bigmc said:


> Grinder, tig welder, pipe and remap job done.


Thats the puppy.
Pretty easy from what I hear.
Especially on a Pug and you know someone with dealer software


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

In theory, if it burns cleaner like it says it does, it shouldn't clog the DPF up as quickly. I ran mine on it for the best part of about 3 months. Seen an improvement in MPG and a subtle improvement in response. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The GF just got a Qashqai 1.6DCI 4x4 that has a maintenance free DFP. V-Power diesel isn't easy to get around here so I'm putting 50ml Millers Eco max in every tank just incase. http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-60222-millers-oils-diesel-power-ecomax-fuel-treatment.aspx

Only ran 1 tank so far and it seems smoother, but no noticeable MPG improvement. Car has only has around 1000 miles on it though.

I've also seen this - http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php?id=60/DPF Cleaner and Regenerator


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an extended warranty so no removal or drilling allowed. May try the thrashing an switching to Vpower when it needs filling up next time. Cheers boys,especially ninja


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I was bit sceptical about V-power as well like You, and from about year I fill my car just with V power and difference is really noticeable on my 2.0tdi 170bhp engine where on 1.9tdi was not that big on my car I get at least 40miles more than on standard Shell diesel.

My DPF plays up since I got the car but I just get on with it and next month I get it removed ... I notice small difference in behaviour of DPF on V power I will say I can do 30miles more before regeneration process kicks in.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think there should be some notification on the dash when your car is in "regen" mode.i mean,it seems quite important,so why not have a small visual button ? how do you force a regen ? and for how long ? etc etc.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

And first off all there should information on dash how clogged DPF is ...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the info i referring to for the volvo engines: -



> Right the D3 and D4 are identical except for software and are short stroke 2 litre versions of the 2400 cc D5 which make them like to rev .
> I'd go for the D4 if you can find one , the drive better than the D5 have MORE torque than a D5 and only 3 bhp less .
> Torque from the D3 is the same as D5 ,Much more lively at low rpm than the D5 . Also the D3/4 have new generation fuel injection systems which make them more economical than the "old" D5 .
> 
> *However if all you can find is a D3 then go for it you wont look back, DPF issues are almost unheard of with these . Regeneration will take place cruising along at 50 mph you don't need high speed motorway runs for 30 mins .*


does seem daft many manufacturers do not tell you though and many actively avoid the conversation...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Like me


and me but if i am correct in thinking we pretty much have the same engine...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> i think there should be some notification on the dash when your car is in "regen" mode.i mean,it seems quite important,so why not have a small visual button ? how do you force a regen ? and for how long ? etc etc.


It's not all that critical actually. I know mine can regen even whilst in town traffic by increasing the exhaust temperature, and if it gets interrupted it should just start again the next time it gets a chance.

However I've never noticed any difference in the way the car drives or the noises it makes. What are you experiencing Alzak, or how do you know it's the DPF?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

VAG group cars do have dry system to clean DPF so

1st stage is around 750rpm and injection of fuel is changed so part of diesel fuel get unburned trough system to DPF

2nd stage car sits on 1000rpm with changed injection so unburned fuel help increase temperature inside DPF 

3rd stage light on dashboard with same process as 2nd stage 

4rd stage limp mode 

My car feels much under powered up to 2500rpm when is in regeneration and as far as I know all VAG cars experience same thing

If You drive Ford I believe they have WET system with ELOYS fluid


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

silverback said:


> i think there should be some notification on the dash when your car is in "regen" mode.i mean,it seems quite important,so why not have a small visual button ? how do you force a regen ? and for how long ? etc etc.


There's no light on the D5 but I can tell when it's doing it. Usually on cruise on the M-Way 70-80mph and the instantaneous fuel economy will suddenly drop 10-15mpg as it's injecting some diesel into the exhaust to clean it out.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Alzak said:


> If You drive Ford I believe they have WET system with ELOYS fluid


The Mk4 Mondeo uses a dry system too. I do commute every day, so it probably all happens without me even knowing.

If you remove the DPF, does it not complain? There must be some sensors in the DPF.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> The Mk4 Mondeo uses a dry system too. I do commute every day, so it probably all happens without me even knowing.
> 
> If you remove the DPF, does it not complain? There must be some sensors in the DPF.


There is few sensors buy You should switch sensors off in ECU


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> There is few sensors buy You should switch sensors off in ECU


the DPF's in volvo's system on the small engined divs were all wet system with fluid....the newer gen D2(the 1.6D with only 8v i have heard is Dry but i am not 100% on it, the D3/D4/D5 are all dry systems the old 2.0D was a wet system.

and yes they all have sensors usually as part of a pipe our D2's has been replaced because it failed and sent the car into limp mode, so yet it will know :lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

kin ell Silverback, you still join on about this! fookin drive the car you tart

Additives, arguable to some but a big no no. Some folk have to believe in snake oil:roll eyes:

V power? good shout by the boys. Cleaner burn and regular oil services is the future:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> kin ell Silverback, you still join on about this! fookin drive the car you tart
> 
> Additives, arguable to some but a big no no. Some folk have to believe in snake oil:roll eyes:
> 
> V power? good shout by the boys. Cleaner burn and regular oil services is the future:thumb:


i know,im paranoid about it though :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> i know,im paranoid about it though :lol:


FFS you big fanny i will come put some in your Bertie Munching Weiner elongated sixty - five fingers if you want?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> FFS you big fanny i will come put some in your Bertie Munching Weiner elongated sixty - five fingers if you want?


at least buy me dinner first :lol: always the kinky stuff with you mate lol.


----------

